# Best Steelhead Flys???



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

I've never fly fished before, I float fish for steel with a centerpin using various baits, but I would like to try adding a few more weapons to my arsenal. I'm just wondering what is everyone's opinion on the best flys for steel? I realize that you want to match the hatch and that different seasons require different flys, but generally speaking what are your go to flys...the ones you would never hit the river without?


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

With Steelie fishing, the "hatch" is not very important in my experience. If you have a few nymphs, some egg patterns, and #4 to #10 Buggers (black, brown, olive, & white), you are covered. Check out the Erie Steelie flies at the Mad River Outfitters site. I have had very good luck with the Mini bugger. The other "pattern" I've noticed is smaller and more natural colored flies on bright days and clear water and larger and darker flies on dark days and stained water. If I had to go to only one fly it would be either the Rummel (?) Mini Bugger or Jim's Lil BH Bugger. Hope this helps.


----------



## superart (Nov 19, 2007)

sucker spawn


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

I've had great luck with sucker spawn as well as egg sucking leeches, and other bright colored streamers. 

Jeremy


----------



## JumpinJackBass (Nov 13, 2007)

RWEIS You talk of these mini- buggers......are these just small sized buggers or something you created? I love stripping buggers and am curiouse.


----------



## Keith R (Feb 19, 2006)

I will second the sucker spawns and also egg patterns.


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

JJB - This is the mini I copy. 

http://www.madriveroutfitters.com/pc-3248-233-rummels-mini-bugger.aspx

I had very good luck with #8 and #10 hooks in Olive, Brown, and Gray.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I gotta agreee all the flies mentioned here are great but there's nothing like stripping a streamer or swinging a spey type fly and WHAM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

black hares ear nymph

yellow sucker spawn

Tie 'em on....and hold on.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)




----------

